# Wie baue ich ein Jar File mit Netbeans?



## lukasgo (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich werfe langsam die Nerven weg, ich versuche schon seit längerem verzweifelt ein JarFile aus einem NetBeans Project zu bauen, nur lässt sich das Jar File nicht starten.
Ich habe selbstverständlich bei den Project-Properties die Klasse die ausgeführt werden soll als Main-Class eingetragen.

Hier mein Manifest

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
Class-Path: dist/lib/Console2 dist/lib/gnujaxp dist/lib/iText-2.1.3 dist/lib/jcommon-1.0.15 dist/lib/jfreechart-1.0.12 dist/lib/jfreechart-1.0.12-experimental dist/lib/jfreechart-1.0.12-swt dist/lib/junit dist/lib/jxl dist/lib/servlet dist/lib/swtgraphics2d
Main-Class: gui
```

Ich sag gleich dazu das ich zu Beginn geglaubt hab das Netbeans das Manifest automatisch erstellt, allerdings hat es auch keine Änderung gegeben als ich dann selbst Hand an das Manifest gelegt hab.

Des weiteren hab ich in meinem Programm einige Icons im png Format, würde es reichen wenn diese PNG Files im selben Ordner mit der JAR Datei liegen?

Bitte um Hilfe!

mfg
lukasgo


----------



## MarcB (7. Mai 2009)

Netbeans baut automatisch ein Jar-File mit entsprechendem Manifest, bei Klick auf "Clean&Build".
Dein Problem kann damit zusammen hängen, dass deine Main Class "gui" (Klassennamen schreibt man groß!) nicht in einem Package steckt (oder du es nicht angegeben hast).

Warum steht im Classpath eigentlich "dist/lib/..." statt "lib/..."? Das Jar-File liegt doch auch im dist Ordner?!



lukasgo hat gesagt.:


> Des weiteren hab ich in meinem Programm einige Icons im png Format, würde es reichen wenn diese PNG Files im selben Ordner mit der JAR Datei liegen?



Das kommt drauf an, wie du sie im Code lädst. Icons packt man meistens einfach mit ins Jar.


----------

